# 100 reasons its great to be a guy :D



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

1. Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat. 
2. Movie nudity is virtually always female. 
3. You know stuff about cars. 
4. A five day vacation requires only one suitcase. 
5. Monday Night Football. 
6. You don't have to monitor your friends sex lives. 
7. Your bathroom lines are 80% shorter. 
8. You can open all your own jars. 
9. Old friends don't give you crap if you've lost or gained weight. 
10. Dry cleaners and haircutter's don't rob you blind. 
11. When clicking through the channel, you don't have to stall on every shot of someone crying. 
12. Your ass is never a factor in a job interview. 
13. All your orgasms are real. 
14. A beer gut does not make you invisible to the opposite sex. 
15. Guys in hockey masks don't attack you. 
16. You don't have to lug a bag of useful stuff around everywhere you go. 
17. You understand why Stripes is funny. 
18. You can go to the bathroom with out a support group. 
19. Your last name stays put. 
20. You can leave a hotel bed unmade. 
21. When your work is criticized, you don't have to panic that everyone secretly hates you. 
22. You can kill your own food. 
23. The garage is all yours. 
24. You get extra credit for the slightest act of thoughtfulness. 
25. You see the humor in Terms of Endearment. 
26. Nobody secretly wonders if you swallow. 
27. You never have to clean the toilet. 
28. You can be showered and ready in 10 minutes. 
29. Sex means never worrying about your reputation. 
30. Wedding plans take care of themselves. 
31. If someone forgets to invite you to something, he or she can still be your friend. 
32. Your underwear is $10 for a three pack. 
33. The National College Cheerleading Championship 
34. None of your co-workers have the power to make you cry. 
35. You don't have to shave below your neck. 
36. You don't have to curl up next to a hairy ass every nite. 
37. If you're 40 and single nobody notices. 
38. You can write your name in the snow. 
39. You can get into a nontrivial pissing contest. 
40. Everything on your face stays its original color. 
41. Chocolate is just another snack. 
42. You can be president. 
43. You can quietly enjoy a car ride from the passenger seat. 
44. Flowers fix everything. 
45. You never have to worry about other people's feelings. 
46. You get to think about sex 90% of your waking hours. 
47. You can wear a white shirt to a water park. 
48. Three pair of shoes are more than enough. 
49. You can eat a banana in a hardware store. 
50. You can say anything and not worry about what people think. 
51. Foreplay is optional. 
52. Michael Bolton doesn't live in your universe. 
53. Nobody stops telling a good dirty joke when you walk into the room. 
54. You can whip your shirt off on a hot day. 
55. You don't have to clean your apartment if the meter reader is coming by. 
56. You never feel compelled to stop a pal from getting laid. 
57. Car mechanics tell you the truth. 
58. You don't give a rat's ass if someone notices your new haircut. 
59. You can watch a game in silence with you buddy for hours without even thinking (He must be mad at me) 
60. The world is your urinal. 
61. You never misconstrue innocuous statements to mean your lover is about to leave you. 
62. You get to jump up and slap stuff. 
63. Hot wax never comes near your pubic area. 
64. One mood, all the time. 
65. You can admire Clint Eastwood without starving yourself to look like him. 
66. You never have to drive to another gas station because this one's just too yucky. 
67. You know at least 20 ways to open a beer bottle. 
68. You can sit with your knees apart no matter what you are wearing. 
69. Same work....more pay. 
70. Gray hair and wrinkles add character. 
71. You don't have to leave the room to make emergency crotch adjustments. 
72. Wedding Dress $2000; Tux rental $100. 
73. You don't care if someone is talking about you behind your back. 
74. With 400 million sperm per shot, you could double the earth's population in 15 tries, at least in theory. 
75. You don't mooch off others' desserts. 
76. If you retain water, it's in a canteen. 
77. The remote is yours and yours alone. 
78. People never glance at your chest when you're talking to them. 
79. ESPN's sports center. 
80. You can drop by to see a friend without bringing a little gift. 
81. Bachelor parties whip ass over bridal showers. 
82. You have a normal and healthy relationship with your mother. 
83. You can buy condoms without the shopkeeper imagining you naked. 
84. You needn't pretend you're "freshening up" to go to the bathroom. 
85. If you don't call your buddy when you say you will, he won't tell your friends you've changed. 
86. Someday you'll be a dirty old man. 
87. You can rationalize any behavior with the handy phrase "Fuck it!" 
88. If an other guy shows up at the party in the same outfit, you might become lifelong buddies. 
89. Princess Di's death was almost just another obituary. 
90. The occasional well-rendered belch is practically expected. 
91. You never have to miss a sexual opportunity because you're not in the mood. 
92. You think the idea of punting a small dog is funny. 
93. If something mechanical didn't work, you can bash it with a hammer and throw it across the room. 
94. New shoes don't cut, blister, or mangle your feet. 
95. Porn movies are designed with your mind in mind. 
96. You don't have to remember everyone's birthdays and anniversaries. 
97. Not liking a person does not preclude having great sex with them. 
98. Your pals can be trusted never to trap you with: "So, notice anything different?" 
99. Baywatch 
100. There is always a game on somewhere


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

Phew .. i think im hypo after all that lol.... worth the wait and all true lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm trying to work out which is my fav!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I'm trying to work out which is my fav!



all 100????? hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I'm trying to work out which is my fav!



Just a guess but.... number 95 ???


----------



## Keltic (Jun 10, 2009)

*101.*

Number 

101.   No matter how sore your fingers become from blood tests you will always fnd someone to type out 101 items on a list.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Just a guess but.... number 95 ???



Unfair!!!! Well it's in the top 100.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Unfair!!!! Well it's in the top 100.



Unfair ? but yet no denial ?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Unfair ? but yet no denial ?



How can I deny? I haven't decided my fav yet!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> How can I deny? I haven't decided my fav yet!



PHHH THIS IS STARTING TO GET INTERESTING NOW THEN.. ? GIVE ME A CLUE WHICH ARE IN THE TOP TEN AT LEAST LOL


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> PHHH THIS IS STARTING TO GET INTERESTING NOW THEN.. ? GIVE ME A CLUE WHICH ARE IN THE TOP TEN AT LEAST LOL



I'll have a think and get back to y'all


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I'll have a think and get back to y'all



dont be long though a lady hates to be kept waiting lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

that may be so, but some of us need some kip


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> PHHH THIS IS STARTING TO GET INTERESTING NOW THEN.. ? GIVE ME A CLUE WHICH ARE IN THE TOP TEN AT LEAST LOL



lol i dont have a top 10 i have a top 100 hehehehehehe


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> that may be so, but some of us need some kip



light weight hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> light weight hehehehehe



Yes certainly looks like it lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes certainly looks like it lol



hahahahahahaha just me and the then chick


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha just me and the then chick



yes just a twosome lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes just a twosome lol



that is strange cos im used to having you plus 1 hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> that is strange cos im used to having you plus 1 hehehehehehehe



ha ha yes I know , Its just one on one tonight honey


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes I know , Its just one on one tonight honey



think your up for the challenge??? hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> think your up for the challenge??? hehehehe



ha ha sweetie you are no challenge at all ,


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha sweetie you are no challenge at all ,



really????? so you think!!!!! im the great american challenge (from liverpool) hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> really????? so you think!!!!! im the great american challenge (from liverpool) hehehehehehe



ha ha SHhhhhhhhhh you are no challenge to me , american and scouse ?? piece of cake lol .. ...now wheres that insulin??


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 12, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha SHhhhhhhhhh you are no challenge to me , american and scouse ?? piece of cake lol .. ...now wheres that insulin??



lol i am a challenge to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i am a challenge to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahaha



Typical Man...... A Bragger.....


----------

